# Why are you still posting here ?



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2016)

Why are you still posting here and are you disappointed in yourself that you still do ?

Posting here to get a bit more serious and honest replies

Edit : As for me

I pretty much only post in few sections such as the chatterbox, here and the a few others.

I post because I am just too addicted. Since I logged in I pretty much posted almost every day here.

As for being disappointed, yes I am because I don't really enjoy posting here anymore since Naruto ended (in the earlier stages it was still fun ) but now I just find it boring yet I still cannot stop and that annoys me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 28, 2016)

I am not cause idgaf about something or someone being not good enough for others if I like it.
I am not supposed to be ashamed of doing something I just want to do if it does not contradict law or morals. 

Why even.


there is a thread like this somewhere in KCC already and I think it was even made by you


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2016)

Why you still post there doe ? That was the first question
(I mean just to shitpost, debate, talk about anime characters or so on ?)


Oh, would not suprise me if I made such a thread.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 28, 2016)

I dunno. Just cause I want to. It has been a while (not like anyone doesn't know that yet) and I have some habits and memories from here. I enjoy the language, the jokes, the topics. I don't visit the subforums that I don't like or not interested in. It could have been any other forum really, it's easy to find diversity over the internet, I just keep coming back to places that I am used to cause it's more comfortable. And as I said I don't really care what others think of my interests and my fun. In my definition of adult doing what you like without being controled by majority/minority opinions fits perfectly.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 28, 2016)

stop reflecting fam, do what you want and feel good about it


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 28, 2016)

If you mean the whole NF it's because I use it and post as well to spend some time on the Internet when I don't listen to music, study or go out playing basketball or for a walk with friends or any other activity. And also because at this point I have an emotional feeling with the site as I posted in the high thousands already and spent hundreds of hours as well.

If you mean the KCC I'm interested in foreign languages discussions and in food topics the most.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kusa (Jul 28, 2016)

Catamount said:


> stop reflecting fam, do what you want and feel good about it


It seems like I make every year the same threads  and I never remember ever doing them


----------



## baconbits (Jul 28, 2016)

Once a year ain't bad.  


I post here because I enjoy it.  I have a bond with many of the people still here and I'm in the habit of posting here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 28, 2016)

Because I have the 2nd most high post count

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Saru (Jul 29, 2016)

I still like anime/manga, so... 

I actually came back after taking a break for a year or so (busy first year of college) because I like everyone here.


~M~ said:


> Because I have the 2nd most high post count



What happens if we subtract your Colosseum wins though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Jul 29, 2016)

Second forum I ever joined back in the day, it's interesting and sometimes addicting. Everyone's got their flaws and strengths here yet each of them unique. *shrugs* entertaining at least.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 29, 2016)

If we took away my coliseum gains we have to take my loses too


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 29, 2016)

~M~ said:


> If we took away my coliseum gains we have to take my loses too


Works the opposite with me lol
But I guess I'm one of the guys who posted the more overall, might be N1 for my join date, most likely

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2016)

Addicted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morglay (Jul 30, 2016)

I. Hate. Change.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Why are you still posting here ?



Mostly because of the people.
Don't really like change.
I suck at socializing, so new places would be a horror. 



> Are you disappointed in yourself that you still do ?



I don't see anything to be disappointed about.
I'm spending my free time doing something I enjoy.
Fuck the haters and whatnot. -shrug-


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 30, 2016)

I like it here. there are lots of interesting topics, even if I mostly lurk on them. I like the international perspectives on things I can get here. US media is so damn insular, this is one of the better ways for me to keep up on what people actually think of the US sometimes.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2016)

It would actually be interesting for me to make new experiences but it's already been more than a year on NF, the effort would be considerable

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 30, 2016)

I've known some of these people for ten years now. I'd miss them if I left.


----------



## Yahiko (Jul 30, 2016)

i post here because i still want to discuss the naruto manga and the anime

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BurningVegeta (Jul 30, 2016)

This place keeps me updated with the latest in the anime and manga, specially Naruto and Dragonball.
baconbits relationship thread has been a much needed help in these times of relationship darkness.
...erm I used to post in the League of Legends thread and use to come for that but I don't do that anymore.
I enjoy reading everyone's cool ideas! It is a nice community.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 31, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> i post here because i still want to discuss the naruto manga and the anime


Anything else..?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## kire (Aug 3, 2016)

I still post here because its fun, (I just wish I made more time to do so.)  I like to see what people are up to.  
NF has been in my life for ten years, I love it and will continue to love it.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 3, 2016)

Even if I don't enjoy posting here that much as in the past, it will also always be a special place to me. I had a lot fun moments here, talking about the naruto manga (or general mangas), despite a lot of shit posters still reading a lot good/interesting or just funny posts, getting to know nice and interesting people and this site also brought me to someone very special, so I am grateful for on nf on that.

Just wish it was not so dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2016)

Sign out. Don't log back in. It ain't that hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Aug 4, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Why are you still posting here?



Because it keeps me sane as I commit myself to the drudgery that is office work.



Kusa said:


> Are you disappointed in yourself that you still do ?



Absolutely not. I see no reason why I should be disappointed. And although I do post here often during working hours, even since I started this new job, I've gotten nothing but positive feedback from people.

As far as posting here for the sake of Naruto, that was really more of a side thing for me in the beginning anyways. It's true that when I first joined NF, I did find some enjoyment in the series and I still say I do miss the weekly releases, even if a lot of them weren't great by any standards. It was fun to go to the Konoha Telegrams to talk (shit) about it.

One of the other most appealing things about NF that I notice a lot of other forums don't have is the banter. It makes this place a lot more fun compared to other places.



Edward Cullen said:


> Sign out. Don't log back in. It ain't that hard.



Practice what you preach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cord (Aug 4, 2016)

The community perhaps. I feel like as long as I'm interested in anime, I'll be glued to this place.


*Spoiler*: _Warning: tl;dr_ 





3 months prior to leaving my home country and permanently migrating to the USA, I filed a leave of absence to the Dean's office while waiting for my visa. I left uni and didn't enroll for my summer classes, but I promised my mom (who stayed behind) and my friends that I will come back a year later to continue my education. I pretty much just stayed home during the summer until my interest in Naruto resurfaced. I picked up the manga and re-watched Naruto dub (lol) every night. Then my interest went up to another level and I decided that I wanted to discuss it (which was around May). I found Naruto Forums and I got fascinated by it (I signed up for a Naruto board earlier, but I never used it). NF is the first real internet discussion forum that I joined.

To me it was the perfect distraction at that time. There was nothing to do - no homeworks, exams, clinicals, etc and I missed going to uni with everyone. The fact that they were all together and moving forward with their education, while I was just at home spending day and night either in front of the tv or computer made me feel lonely, but I didn't feel the full intensity of it because I got immediately distracted with NF. I also started to use Facebook less and less, intentionally. I was avoiding anything that was related to uni because not being there with everyone hurts me. Truth is, I didn't want to be left behind. NF was my escape even after I have already arrived here and reunited with the rest of my family.

Adjusting to my a new country wasn't easy. Everything was different and I was homesick. I was happy to see my other relatives that I haven't seen in years or haven't met at all, but missing all the people I left back home and everything I used to do there was much more overwhelming. It was NF that managed to fill that void even just for a little bit. It doesn't replace anything, but it helped me find some sort of solace. I met new friends that I can talk to and share my love for anime with. 




If I were to summarize my experience, as well as the reasons I have posted and am still posting here, it would be something like this: It was a distraction, then it became home, but now—a habit.

When NF upgraded to Xenforo, it was cool at first, but as an extremely sentimental person like myself, I couldn't help but miss the old NF that I've known and used in nearly four years. So I honestly couldn't say that "it is still the same." But even if I become less and less active or not post here anymore or maybe even hate it sometimes, it will always be special to me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2016)

i don't even know anymore


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2016)

Bad habit


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't even watch Naruto. I usually post here to discuss other anime.


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2016)

to read ddj posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shinobu (Aug 5, 2016)

Main reason is and always was to use and train my English on a daily and regular basis (although I should have rather someone to speak too ).

Also because I want something to laugh to everyday. 

I don't feel bad for posting here, I wouldn't do it in that case, tbh. But I'm not really a big poster anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2016)

because without me this forum would suck even more than it does
im an altruist
i suffer so everyone else suffers less
np

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 5, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Main reason is and always was to use and train my English on a daily and regular basis (although I should have rather someone to speak too ).


Forums spoil the language more than help to learn it  at least the vocabulary gets better, that is true


----------



## Kusa (Aug 5, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Main reason is and always was to use and train my English on a daily and regular basis (although I should have rather someone to speak too ).
> 
> Also because I want something to laugh to everyday.
> 
> I don't feel bad for posting here, I wouldn't do it in that case, tbh. But I'm not really a big poster anyway.



Oh, the english thing is and was always one of my reasons
The last time I had english was more than 2 years ago in high school
If it was not for nf I am sure my english would have been a lot worse


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Forums spoil the language more than help to learn it  at least the vocabulary gets better, that is true



I blame Americans.
Their English online is on average worse than the average non-English speaker.
Fucking Americans ruining English.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 5, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I blame Americans.
> Their English online is on average worse than the average non-English speaker.
> Fucking Americans ruining English.



your wrong lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2016)

wat said:


> your wrong lol



I'm so used to your typing being off somewhat that I'm not sure if you're agreeing with me or not.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 5, 2016)

It's entertaining.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 7, 2016)

I honestly don't know.
I hate Naruto, I always have.
I was originally only here to discuss Hunter x Hunter, then I was only here because there was a good group of regulars I really liked but have mostly moved on and so that I could share information on new manga, now I'm just kind of here out of habit.


----------



## RBL (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm here because i used to like naruto part 1.

it was an 'original' story, till part 2 or shippuden happened, then i hated every single arc of it.

i'm also here to practice my english skills, if this was a forum written in my native-language i would have never joined it to be honest.

i like to discuss about hunter x hunter and the new shitty dragon ball series, and berserk, but since it's always on hiatus, there's nothing to discuss about it, same goes for hxh, but oh well, i think it's just a habit now.


----------



## SenPAIN (Aug 7, 2016)

I still here because i readed this forum for years without a account, so one day i was tired to be a ghost and solved to create a account and start to be a user like any other, i liked the experience and lots of different point of views about a lot of things there, so i decided stay.
(To be honest this help me with my english too)


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2016)

I have attachment issues


----------



## Chloe (Aug 8, 2016)

i still post out of habit and i like semi keeping up to date with a few ppl that dont use social media/skype

and by keeping up to date i just mean read their posts or checking their profiles, not directly interact with them


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 9, 2016)

You know as much as I've distanced from NF I find myself going through phases of posting actively for a week or so. I think it boils down to nostalgia for a different time and maybe in some sliver of hope that it will come back to me even though I know it's gone. In all honesty most members either don't like me or don't care and that's what my reputation was kind of dependent on for most of my posting time, so I can't say it's for the same reasons it once was but just to recapture that fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vix (Aug 11, 2016)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> You know as much as I've distanced from NF I find myself going through phases of posting actively for a week or so. I think it boils down to nostalgia for a different time and maybe in some sliver of hope that it will come back to me even though I know it's gone. In all honesty most members either don't like me or don't care and that's what my reputation was kind of dependent on for most of my posting time, so I can't say it's for the same reasons it once was but just to recapture that fun.


That's because you were 7 years old when NF started, you fucking child.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imagine (Aug 13, 2016)

Habit and nah.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2016)

To get to 100,000 posts.


----------



## Virus (Aug 17, 2016)

I read One piece.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2016)

Cause I can't be in more than one forum at once unless I go MIA for a year


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2016)

lol

I dunno. I guess because it can be fun and there are people here i really love talking too.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2016)

There are still decent discussions to be had.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 29, 2016)

just waiting to be unbanned from another forum which should be in 5 days


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2016)

Thought m the answer was subtle enough for heart but I guess I way wrong. Gotta spell this shit out: I'm here to plan my revenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Sep 10, 2016)

I started in 2009 because I saw my big brother posting (yes he's a member on NF lol) So I decided to make an account one day. He became inactive, which is great I guess, because I didn't know ppl could get banned for having duplicate accounts or something.

Though I had plenty of things to do irl and plenty of friends to hang out with, I didn't have much to do during the summer. At this point of my life, I had decided to defriend a lot of close friends that I was friends with throughout high school. It was all due to betrayal and untrustworthy friends. I was a very forgiving person, but even then I was in charge of babysitting my sister's babies while she and her husband were at work. And while I would do that, I had plenty of time to catch up on Naruto. I got pretty caught up in posting in BH and old CB right before the transition to Lounge. Stirred up drama here and there, watched it become a shitstorm, broke a few hears here and there..

I took a hiatus the fall of 2010 iirc and became pretty busy with life and my family. Lots of things happened and I was very concentrated on building up my career and my life. I moved halfway across the country and spent many wonderful years with the love of my life, whom everyone knows as Haze.

I became active again around this exact time last summer of 2015. Why? I got a job that didn't give me enough work for what I was being paid for (like srsly, I can slack off and not get fired for this? Coo, I'm down), so I was told to keep myself busy during my off-time, so I decided to lurk. And of course, once the manga ended, I wanted to see who and who were still posting on the forum. Saw many of new faces that I didn't know and a few familiar ones. I definitely got thrown off guard since rep no longer mattered. Anyway, throughout the five years of inactivity, I did pop in here and there randomly, only to post in the CAGFC and to see how a few particular members were doing. I also would drop by to pm a few members whom I became close with.

Why am I still posting? Because I get bored easily and I talk a lot so I need something to keep me entertained if browsing my FB, IG, SC, newsfeed gets boring. Thank goodness for mobile phones though, it's the most convenient shit ever. I have it on me at all times so I like to make it like I have no life on NF, Skype, FB, IG, SC, etc by posting all of the time. And let's be honest, no one needs a reason to still be posting on here. People have developed friendships and a home here, nuff said.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K U N O (Sep 11, 2016)

Because my life sucks.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 11, 2016)

K U N O said:


> Because my life sucks.



that sucks, still at least you have internet


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't really have a reason for posting here, and I visit so infrequently that I don't think there would ever be any reason for me to be disappointed in myself. Feeling any sort of shame would seem silly anyway.

I just poke my head in every few weeks for a bit to be weird and bounce playful nonsense off of other people. I'm never really active enough on here to care about anything that happens here (THOUGH I STILL LOVE YOU ALL, I PROMISE) because there are just so many other things that are higher on my list of priorities than visiting these forums. NF is just sort of one of my little go-to places for when I want to smile, because the people here generally seem to be doing the same thing as me (horsing around).

What is always really funny for me to think about is that I joined in February 2007 and it was probably that same month, or only a few months later, that I stopped following/liking Naruto. I don't even read manga or watch anime anymore and haven't for years.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 3, 2016)

When I logged on I have to post because it gives me that urge 

And most importantly  it's fun and funny here


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2016)

because my fav section is ugly and i can make it beautiful


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> because my fav section is ugly and i can make it beautiful



He will make the chatterbox great again!


----------



## Akatora (Oct 22, 2016)

I post here mainly to talk about certain series i follow. Gate, Arslan, Kingdom are in general what keeps me posting here.


----------

